# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Dvije male skole dojenja u studenom u Zagrebu!

## emily

*Dvije Rodine radionice o dojenju u studenom 
*

Ovaj mjesec održat ćemo dvije radionice Mala škola dojenja:
U srijedu, *20. studenoga s početkom u 17,30 sati i u četvrtak 21. studenoga s početkom u 17 sati.* 
Mjesto događanja je Rodino gnijezdo, Čanićeva 14, Zagreb.
Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 2 sata i 45 minuta (uključeno je 15 minuta pauze)

Voditeljice su Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri (partnera je također potrebno prijaviti za sudjelovanje).

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i kontakt broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: dojenje@roda.hr. 
Navedite za koji datum se prijavljujete.

Potvrdu o sudjelovanju dobit ćete e-mailom.
Prednost imaju trudnice sa skorijim datumom poroda. 
Radionica je besplatna, ali su donacije dobrodošle, te da će na radionici biti predviđeno mjesto za doniranje.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku! 
 :Smile:

----------


## emily

nazalost, malu skolu dojenja u cetvrtak 21.11. otkazujemo, zbog sprijecenosti voditeljica

radionicu 20.11. cemo odrzati kako je i najavljeno

----------

